# Wing Chun Dummy/Kicks in Wing Chun



## White Fox (May 6, 2006)

Hello all!

I was just wondering about a dummy at home have any of you guys bought or made your own? Please share your exp and advice.

Also please tell me about the kicks in Wing Chun. I only know very little.

Thanks soooo much! :uhyeah:


----------



## ed-swckf (May 7, 2006)

White Fox said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> 
> I was just wondering about a dummy at home have any of you guys bought or made your own? Please share your exp and advice.
> 
> ...


 
I bought mine alot of people make them though, there are plenty of resources online if you wish to make one.  First thing to do if thinking about building or buying a dummy is identify where you will put it as this will factor in to the type of dummy you make or buy.

The kicks in wing chun begin at chum kui level and more are uncovered during muk yan jong.  The kicks are kept generally to hip height and below which enables them to be less telegraphed and also enables them to reach their target as quick as possible.  The chambering of kicks is kept to a bare minimum and they genrally are targetted at joints like hips knees and ankles for maximum effect, of course its still going to hurt if you don't kick a joint!  Some people in wing chun do kick high which can work for them if they are a well stretched and versatile kicker (perhaps from other training they have done) but wing chun doesn't generally teach this.  If i want to kick someone in the head i'll make sure their head is closer to the floor thus closer to my foot!  Theres a lot more to learn about kicking in wing chun that would be best taught as an when you get an understanding of wing chun to some degree.


----------



## Kensai (May 25, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I bought mine alot of people make them though, there are plenty of resources online if you wish to make one.  First thing to do if thinking about building or buying a dummy is identify where you will put it as this will factor in to the type of dummy you make or buy.
> 
> The kicks in wing chun begin at chum kui level and more are uncovered during muk yan jong.  The kicks are kept generally to hip height and below which enables them to be less telegraphed and also enables them to reach their target as quick as possible.  The chambering of kicks is kept to a bare minimum and they genrally are targetted at joints like hips knees and ankles for maximum effect, of course its still going to hurt if you don't kick a joint!  Some people in wing chun do kick high which can work for them if they are a well stretched and versatile kicker (perhaps from other training they have done) but wing chun doesn't generally teach this.  If i want to kick someone in the head i'll make sure their head is closer to the floor thus closer to my foot!  Theres a lot more to learn about kicking in wing chun that would be best taught as an when you get an understanding of wing chun to some degree.



Hey Ed,

Was wondering where you got your wooden dummy from mate. How much (roughly) was it?


----------



## fightingfat (May 31, 2006)

I bought my dummy too. I think Ed's advise is spot on. I would advise against buying a dummy until you have something to practice on it!


----------



## Kensai (May 31, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> I bought my dummy too. I think Ed's advise is spot on. I would advise against buying a dummy until you have something to practice on it!


 
Funny you should mention that mate, I'm told that Master Sinclair is looking to do a wooden dummy course if there are enough interested parties? 

It's not something I'd look to buy immediately, perhaps in 18 months or so? We're looking to immigrate to the South Island of NZ, where distances travelled to a WC class could run into 80-90 mile round trips on any given night, so given that, a good knowledge of "working the dummy" would be a help.


----------



## fightingfat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention that mate, I'm told that Master Sinclair is looking to do a wooden dummy course if there are enough interested parties?
> 
> It's not something I'd look to buy immediately, perhaps in 18 months or so? We're looking to immigrate to the South Island of NZ, where distances travelled to a WC class could run into 80-90 mile round trips on any given night, so given that, a good knowledge of "working the dummy" would be a help.


 
Well I would definitely recommend attending the course then, you'll get loads out of it!


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Jun 1, 2006)

yes, the do-it-yourself tuition is really a joke because there's little practical advice on your own mistakes. go to a school, learn from a teacher.

about wing chun dummy: don't bother until you at least know the first form.

about wing chun kicks: they're very wierd for some1 who hasn't seen them before, but they're generally designed to fit the wing chun stance and can take a lot of reactive force without budging. wing chun kicks maximise the chance of making good contact whilst minimising the chance of breaking the toes (which is what you risk with toes pointing upwards). all this is done by pointing the toes left or right, of course.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm looking forward to doing the course, if/as and when it happens. Think it would be cool. Man that last WC class kicked the proverbial out of me on tuesday... Still feeling it now.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jun 2, 2006)

I would the concur with the advice forget the dummy until you are actually learning it or yuo have atleast learnt Bui Jee. The reason why is that the energy development throgh the 3 empty hand forms can be impeded by improper use of the Dummy, and infact you can not use the dummy properly until you have developed that energy


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Jun 2, 2006)

Listen to bcbernam777. He's a martialtalk.com blue belt!


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jun 2, 2006)

Wing Chun Dummy said:
			
		

> Listen to bcbernam777. He's a martialtalk.com blue belt!



Ahhh grasshopper, only when you can successfuly use sarcasm within a 100,000,000 km range then you will be able to leave Martial Talk :asian:


----------



## monkey (Jun 2, 2006)

Maybe some advice from Bruce Lee would help your delema on the Dummy.1965 Bruce wrote to James Lee(Go to the L.A. quon & work out on the dummy,Try some karate-kung-fu-boxing-Tkd-Ect.Use your Imagination, insted of trying to follow a patern of something that started out as guess.(Explore your options.)


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Jun 2, 2006)

valid point, but bruce also said that competence within the martial arts is an acquired skill. bruce was confused at times like all of us. anyway, much respect to you my fellow martialtalk.com green-belt superior. btw, what's up with your martialtalk.com reputation - it's red and it says you're hopeless on mouseover!


----------



## monkey (Jun 2, 2006)

Not every one like or except you for who you are or what you know.They want to be the leading authorities on all.Some just a national gosip.Still there are the few who tell & will suprot.Let me grant you 1 good example.The Beatles Great inovadaters of music & pioneers.Lots said it was a fad.Lots try to ban Still they all hang on to every note-word-song-quote (even after break up & still after 2 have passed)Some claim Green Day are the next Beatles.They even use a drum head the Bealtes.Still some are persitant to dress & try to look for tribute bands.This is the same way they treat me.I think over all Im in good company.The true friends  or artists dont back stab or gosip.They do the arts & suport it.I hope that puts it in perspective for you.


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Jun 2, 2006)

I completely agree with what you've said. And about the Bruce Lee quote I could have gone further to say that bruce was right to teach being free and outside of the system and martial arts are generally not good because they promote violence, and that it's not even wise to be talking so much, especially on the internet...etc

But then I'm still here doing things which I feel are not good, waiting for confirmation before stopping. You're here too. Bruce still studied the systems. It takes the lack of someone being here or someone doing somthing to actually start teaching us things. The lack is also hard to find, thus when you find it that is a direct reward to your attention to detail...

I've dribbled words too much today... I'm going mad


----------



## monkey (Jun 2, 2006)

This was the main goal that the Shaolin temple tought me.No tv-no out side interferanc-cut off from all.Peace was achived by self desovery into the mind-soul-& the art as health.Sure we puch & kick to hurt-defend-or even kill.Now those same points can also stimulate healing-rejuvination-vitality.Hence those who must travel the fast path to learn the art to fight.They will burn out.Like Thai boxers who have a span of 6-10 years in rings.The body breaks down.This is whiy Bruce said Dont be hard & ridgid like you fight in a box or forms.What are you camparing (my box i fight in is better then your box)Be formless like water.You cant puch or hold it.Yet is drips-flows-crashess & penatrates the hardets of all granit.


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Jun 4, 2006)

everyone's heard the water stuff before... and it's all true... soft overcomes hard... simple truths seem to change but they don't.

it's just hard being soft when ur meant to be a man.


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

Hard or soft has nothing to do with gender.Hard style like karate-tae boing ect. take lots of energy to generate a punch.So do you have just 1 attacker.Then its ok to be hard & generate.The soft lets you maximise your body-gravity-centrifical force & too choose of if you want to use thier power or borrow.Now this takes little effort on your part & multi- attacks are easly desolved.Yes you can use karate-thai ect like internal.We all have 2 arms-2 legs.So unless we grow 2 more arms or legs we all basicaly puch & kick the same.We cant punch ethnic.We cant punch style.We have a straight line-round line & curve line.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jun 6, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Hey Ed,
> 
> Was wondering where you got your wooden dummy from mate. How much (roughly) was it?


 
hey kensai,

Check out pagoda for dummies, they are pretty well priced and not bad quality at all.  However if you are leaving for NZ it might work out better to see if they have any there.  Are you looking for something more short term or would you take the dummy with you?


----------



## fightingfat (Jun 6, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> hey kensai,
> 
> Check out pagoda for dummies, they are pretty well priced and not bad quality at all. However if you are leaving for NZ it might work out better to see if they have any there. Are you looking for something more short term or would you take the dummy with you?


 
He's one of our guys!!


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Jun 6, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Hard or soft has nothing to do with gender.


 
Well I wouldn't be quite as enduring or submissive as a woman else I'd be gay.


----------



## monkey (Jun 6, 2006)

I see what you say on there but still hard or soft-nothing to do with gender.Lots of females in karate-tkd-ect & lots in taichi-ect.How hard you punch or kick will not chance the fact.The gender is not the factor as to who can or cant.That has to do will body structor.Can they do the art male or female.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 6, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> He's one of our guys!!


 
Come on now peeps, there's enough Kensai to go round for everyone.  Seriously, I've asked my sifu, and he said he had the details of somewhere he recommended. I couldn't go last night, so haven't got them as a result. I'm open to suggestions tbh. If we took the dummy to NZ we'd have to pay for the cost of transporting it, but they could be quite pricey there... Hmmm.....


----------



## monkey (Jun 6, 2006)

Here a note on the Wood Dummies for you as (diferant ones Ive worked out on)  1-the first was a regular wit some adaptation from Bruce Lee & having a head added to it.2-next was the manfotjong 1001 way by James Lee having interchangeable parts.3-The teikenbow or Iron palm bag with a single arm from a dummy.4-there was a spinning dummy (much like the standard but a little smaller & had ceiling suports from top & 1 from floor.This gave it the ability to rotate & be more interactive.5-simular to the 4th the next was side suspended so it was just off the floor enough to do wing chun or any other type ground work.6- was my favorate -it not only had a spring load so when you hit it-it spun around to react & give you a counterable situation.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jun 7, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> He's one of our guys!!


 
Our guys?  Is that as in england or your wing chun collective?  Nice avatar by the way.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jun 7, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Here a note on the Wood Dummies for you as (diferant ones Ive worked out on) 1-the first was a regular wit some adaptation from Bruce Lee & having a head added to it.2-next was the manfotjong 1001 way by James Lee having interchangeable parts.3-The teikenbow or Iron palm bag with a single arm from a dummy.4-there was a spinning dummy (much like the standard but a little smaller & had ceiling suports from top & 1 from floor.This gave it the ability to rotate & be more interactive.5-simular to the 4th the next was side suspended so it was just off the floor enough to do wing chun or any other type ground work.6- was my favorate -it not only had a spring load so when you hit it-it spun around to react & give you a counterable situation.


 
All very interesting, i've seen a few varieties of dummy but you have to keep in mind what the dummy form is actually about before buying.  As some of these dummies may have a useful gimmick in a general training sense but it may inhibit some of the nuances and ideas found within the form.


----------



## monkey (Jun 7, 2006)

Want to see some JKD & wing Chun  go to search & type in monkey & see some of my 2004-6 seminars & more.!


----------



## fightingfat (Jun 7, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Come on now peeps, there's enough Kensai to go round for everyone.


 
Alan- the guy who owns Pagoda, he trains with us!! I sell his dummies!!


----------



## ed-swckf (Jun 8, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> Alan- the guy who owns Pagoda, he trains with us!! I sell his dummies!!


 
Ahh, cool, i never knew that.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 8, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> Alan- the guy who owns Pagoda, he trains with us!! I sell his dummies!!


 
This gets better and better.


----------



## fightingfat (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, he does offer a discount for students!


----------



## ed-swckf (Jun 8, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> Yeah, he does offer a discount for students!


 
How much of a discount?  I'm nosey!!


----------



## White Fox (Jun 8, 2006)

So do you guys have any links to show the different kicks in Wing Chun? :asian:


----------



## fightingfat (Jun 9, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> How much of a discount? I'm nosey!!


 
It's only £50 or something similar.


----------



## fightingfat (Jun 9, 2006)

White Fox said:
			
		

> So do you guys have any links to show the different kicks in Wing Chun? :asian:


 
Some of our kicking combinations are demonstrated here http://ukwingchun.com/Wing_Chun_Kung_Fu_Video.htm#kicking


----------

